# Baseball 2010



## Dark Knight (Mar 16, 2010)

Since I do not want to contaminate baseball talk with pro-football talk here we go... :bio:

Philadelphia got Halladay and for me, regardless how much I dislike the Phillies, makes them the team to beat in the NL. Doc is going to dominate. He has one out less to worry about(the pitcher spot).

The AL will belong to the Yankees...again :smileyballs: So we will have a re-match of the 09 WS this year.

I hope for my Braves to have a decent year. I do not think they did too much in the Free Agents market but the young players will have one more year of experience under their belt. Chipper Jones must bounce back from an sub-sub-sub par year.

The players from my Puerto Rico are less and less every year. The darn draft is killing us. Only Carlos Beltran has a "star" status. Pudge will be playing for the Nats and I only hope he has two more good years. I would love to see him reaching 3,000 hits. After what happened to Roberto Alomar, Ivan will need that to be elected to the Hall Of Fame.

Albert Pujols is the player to watch. The guy is goooooooooood. So far no steroids talk about him and it will be good for baseball if he is never mentioned on that kind of talking.

Just wanted to break the ice...This is one is for you Mary.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm sure the Mets will be mathematically eliminated by tax day.

Beltran has the surgery the team didn't know about, then Reyes's thyroid goes loopy. At least last year they wanted until the season started to get hurt.

I asked some Red Sox fans around the office about Bay. The word was good bat, shaky D, which won't play well in Citi Field's cavernous outfield.

The pitching is still Santana and a bunch of question marks.

This team has 3rd or 4th place written all over them.


----------



## Supe (Mar 16, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> I'm sure the Mets will be mathematically eliminated by tax day.
> Beltran has the surgery the team didn't know about, then Reyes's thyroid goes loopy. At least last year they wanted until the season started to get hurt.
> 
> I asked some Red Sox fans around the office about Bay. The word was good bat, shaky D, which won't play well in Citi Field's cavernous outfield.
> ...


*sigh*

Maybe next year...


----------



## TouchDown (Mar 16, 2010)

Just like the Cubbies...

There's always next year.

Right Snick?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 16, 2010)

TouchDown said:


> Just like the Cubbies...
> There's always next year century.


Fixed for accuracy.


----------



## maryannette (Mar 16, 2010)

I really miss the days (long ago) when you could turn on TBS and watch Braves baseball almost every day. I really think I need to get an internet baseball package. We'll be moving in a few weeks, so I'll have to wait and see what's available on the new system.

The other thing that I'm excited about this year is that my older daughter, who played fast-pitch softball for over 12 years, is on the board for the local league this year. I hope we'll go watch some game together.


----------



## EM_PS (Mar 16, 2010)

Tiges may be poised to have at least a stronger finish this season - gotta keep Mig off the firewater. Hated to see Granderson let go (to the Yankees!). Hopefully Damon still has some life left in his bat...or brings leadership skillz or whatever the hell theyre spinning. Pitching should be good too, thankfully they compensated Verlander - should be a good season!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm wondering if all this talk of the Rockies actually contending for the NL West title is true. I want to buy in, but I have seen too many shaky starts due to pitching to buy in 100%. Put me in for a 70% buy in. I still think the Dodgers are the team to beat.


----------



## OSUguy98 (Mar 16, 2010)

My prediction.... the Pirates will be sub .500 for most, if not all of the year... and lead to what? the 18th consecutive horrible year? Oh yeah, and if they do get anyone worth having, they'll trade them away ASAP


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 16, 2010)

> I really miss the days (long ago) when you could turn on TBS and watch Braves baseball almost every day. I really think I need to get an internet baseball package. We'll be moving in a few weeks, so I'll have to wait and see what's available on the new system.


I'm half tempted every year to get the Extra Innings package on my cable system, but I can't see myself watching enough games on random Tuesday nights for more than an inning or two to make it worth the $250 or whatever it is.



> Tiges may be poised to have at least a stronger finish this season - gotta keep Mig off the firewater. Hated to see Granderson let go (to the Yankees!). Hopefully Damon still has some life left in his bat...or brings leadership skillz or whatever the hell theyre spinning.


I'm curious to see if the Yanks will miss Damon and Matsui. They get younger with Granderson, who should rock out the short RF porch, but Damon was always in the middle of a rally in both Boston and NY. He had some intangibles.

I'd take Matsui over Nick Johnson at DH though.



> I'm wondering if all this talk of the Rockies actually contending for the NL West title is true. I want to buy in, but I have seen too many shaky starts due to pitching to buy in 100%. Put me in for a 70% buy in. I still think the Dodgers are the team to beat.


Hasn't the Dodgers payroll dropped off a bit? I heard ownership was going through a messy divorce. Might open the door to Colorado or SF.



> My prediction.... the Pirates will be sub .500 for most, if not all of the year... and lead to what? the 18th consecutive horrible year?


That's as bold a prediction as saying the sun will come up tomorrow. They suck.


----------



## Supe (Mar 16, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> That's as bold a prediction as saying the sun will come up tomorrow. They suck.



So what you're saying is that the Pirates have a shot in 2012?


----------



## OSUguy98 (Mar 16, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> That's as bold a prediction as saying the sun will come up tomorrow. They suck.


I'm all about the bold predictions :laugh:

I wish I could get back into baseball... I enjoyed playing, and used to enjoy watching it, but it's been years since I caught a game, or even an inning...



Supe said:


> So what you're saying is that the Pirates have a shot in 2012?


The 2013 Spring Training will be awesome!


----------



## jeb6294 (Mar 16, 2010)

Baseball talk is fine as long as nobody tries to start up that stupid +1, -2 game again this year.



Dark Knight said:


> Albert Pujols is the player to watch. The guy is goooooooooood. So far no steroids talk about him and it will be good for baseball if he is never mentioned on that kind of talking.


Ken Griffey Jr. is another one who did it the right way. I forget where I read it, maybe an interview somewhere, he actually said other players were trying to get him on the juice to help recover from injuries but he never touched the stuff. He had his ups and downs with the Reds, but I always did like him even when he was getting a hard time of it.


----------



## EM_PS (Mar 16, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> I still think the Dodgers are the team to beat.


Possibly...i think 'Manny being Manny' (unjuiced) will be more detriment to them this season - he'll play about as spirited as his final time in Beantown.


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 16, 2010)

jeb6294 said:


> Baseball talk is fine as long as nobody tries to start up that stupid +1, -2 game again this year.
> 
> Ken Griffey Jr. is another one who did it the right way. I forget where I read it, maybe an interview somewhere, he actually said other players were trying to get him on the juice to help recover from injuries but he never touched the stuff. He had his ups and downs with the Reds, but I always did like him even when he was getting a hard time of it.


Jr is another one. You are right. I forgot that about him. I do not like him that much because his arrogance. Long story short, his Dad played Winter ball in my hometown many moons ago. Jr. spent at least three Winters there and was treated very well by the fans,he was just a kid.

Jr went back there once for a charity softball game sponsored by Carlos Baerga and the fans were in line to get his autograph. When he saw the line he reluctanly signed a few, no more than five, autographs and suddenly turn around and said..."I do not know how to write" and left just like that leaving the fans that waited for him almost an hour. Since that day I stopped following his career.

But, personality issues aside he deserves credit. First he took less money to play for his hometown team and was loyal to the city. Second, you mentioned about his struggles with injuries and how he worked his way back. You are correct. That is another fact. Ken Griffey Jr has one of the best and more beautiful swings in baseball. I do not like him but baseball needs more players with that sense of loyalty and integrity.


----------



## EM_PS (May 10, 2010)

Got ticks to Tiges v. Yanks tonite (supposed to be 45 degrees) :woot: - Dontrelle Willis is starting pitcher against Sergio Mitre who is starting his first game of season. I hope the Tigers tee off on this guy!


----------



## Dark Knight (May 10, 2010)

EM_PS said:


> Got ticks to Tiges v. Yanks tonite (supposed to be 45 degrees) :woot: - Dontrelle Willis is starting pitcher against Sergio Mitre who is starting his first game of season. I hope the Tigers tee of on this guy!


It was supposed to be Javier Vázquez. Did the Yankees dump him already?


----------



## EM_PS (May 10, 2010)

^ dunno



> Scouting ReportYankees: Mitre will slide into the Yankees rotation to make a spot start as the club pushes Andy Pettitte back to protect his left elbow inflammation. Mitre has appeared in five games this season for New York, all in relief, and is expected to be stretched out enough to throw 65 to 75 pitches against the Tigers. Mitre will be making his first career appearance against Detroit.
> 
> Tigers: Willis goes against the Yankees for the first time since 2006. Willis has a 3.99 ERA through six appearances (five starts) thus far. The veteran left-hander pitched fairly well in his last two starts, both of which came against the Twins. He allowed three runs in 5 1/3 innings in his last start. Willis fanned 12 batters over 11 1/3 innings in his two starts against Minnesota. As usual, his control will be of paramount concern for manager Jim Leyland and pitching coach Rick Knapp. The high-powered offense of the Yankees will also be a concern -- New York hits lefties better than any other AL squad this year (.904 on-base plus slugging). The Minnesota Twins were no pushovers, but Monday's start against the Yankees represents Willis' toughest test of the season so far.


Gettin' stoked!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 10, 2010)

Vazquez is 'skipping a start to work on his mechanics.' AKA - They made a shitty signing and are trying to figure out what to do with the guy.


----------



## Dark Knight (May 10, 2010)

Javi does not learn. He should know, better than anyone else, that the AL East it is not the NL East.


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 3, 2010)

Galarraga robbed of perfect game last nite. Unreal.

http://www.mlive.com/tigers/index.ssf/2010...ook_a_perf.html



> With two outs in the ninth inning and Galarraga’s bid for a perfect game still intact, Donald hit a grounder between Detroit first baseman Miguel Cabrera and second baseman Carlos Guillen. Cabrera fielded the ball cleanly going to his right and tossed it to Galarraga (2-1), who was covering the bag to seal what appeared to be the 21st perfect game in major-league history, the third of the season and the first in Tigers history.
> But Joyce called Donald safe emphatically to a chorus of voluble boos at Comerica Park, a call that could become known as one of the most infamous blown calls in baseball history


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 3, 2010)

yea, that was a terrible call. The ump later admitted it was a terrible call. To bad it robs the pitcher of a perfect game.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jun 3, 2010)

A terrible call but an outstanding job by the young man. He did not go to the ump's face and show a great class during his post game interview. :appl:

Also the blue showed a lot of courage and integrity when he later said "I blew it". Props to the hitter(Donald) also for not giving in and running hard. That is the way baseball is supposed to be played.Too bad this happened. Well, there have been two perfect games this season. Braden(A's) and Halladay (Phillies). I think Jimenez(Rockies) threw a No-No. Galarraga just threw the first almost perfect game of the season. It sucks but does not take away the great job he did.


----------



## CitMark (Jun 3, 2010)

Dark Knight said:


> A terrible call but an outstanding job by the young man. He did not go to the ump's face and show a great class during his post game interview. :appl:
> Also the blue showed a lot of courage and integrity when he later said "I blew it". Props to the hitter(Donald) also for not giving in and running hard. That is the way baseball is supposed to be played.Too bad this happened. Well, there have been two perfect games this season. Braden(A's) and Halladay (Phillies). I think Jimenez(Rockies) threw a No-No. Galarraga just threw the first almost perfect game of the season. It sucks but does not take away the great job he did.



Mike &amp; Mike were talking about the comish reversing the call and making it a perfect game due to the blown call....think that is possible?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 3, 2010)

^In this special case, I think you could.

If you change a play down the line in the 5th, it changes how the game plays out, so you can't just selectively change that.

If they made the right call, the game ends right there, unequivocally. And nothing happened afterward anyway.

Even if they do change it, it still ruined the guy's moment.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 3, 2010)

^I agree. We're talking about a historical moment in baseball, and it was blown by an obviously bad call. Like you said, the game would have been over at that point, so you couldn't have changed the outcome at all. I don't think it will be reversed, but I do believe it will be one of the plays that makes instant replay become a reality for baseball.


----------



## Supe (Jun 3, 2010)

You can't reverse it. It sets a precedent for going back to any other game, looking at a replay, and saying "see, that was a bad call, I want it reversed!" You don't just arbitrarily go back and change the rules for a feel good moment.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 3, 2010)

Supe said:


> You can't reverse it. It sets a precedent for going back to any other game, looking at a replay, and saying "see, that was a bad call, I want it reversed!" You don't just arbitrarily go back and change the rules for a feel good moment.


Yea, that's why it won't be done. You can say, though, that this play being reversed would not change the outcome of the game at all because it would have been the last out. That's the only reason I would be ok with them reversing it.


----------



## neabob (Jun 3, 2010)

For a surprise, I bought my husband tickets to the Red Sox-Dodgers game on Father's Day. Can't wait to be back in Fenway!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 3, 2010)

^Are you a fellow Bay Stater?

MA_PE and I are a couple of Massholes.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jun 3, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > You can't reverse it. It sets a precedent for going back to any other game, looking at a replay, and saying "see, that was a bad call, I want it reversed!" You don't just arbitrarily go back and change the rules for a feel good moment.
> ...


Ble, I agree. I don't think it will happen, but this is the one special case it could happen. If the next batter were to then get on base, there's NO WAY this call could be reversed, but since this would have been the last out and no additional batters were affected I could see it possible.


----------



## Bean PE (Jun 3, 2010)

Supe said:


> You can't reverse it. It sets a precedent for going back to any other game, looking at a replay, and saying "see, that was a bad call, I want it reversed!" You don't just arbitrarily go back and change the rules for a feel good moment.


MLB needs instant-replay. Two game-changing bad calls in one day and nothing that can be done about it? Ridiculous and unacceptable.


----------



## neabob (Jun 3, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> ^Are you a fellow Bay Stater?
> MA_PE and I are a couple of Massholes.


We lived in Boston for 5 years, then headed home - back south. This will be our first real trip back there - should be great! I got my master's at Northeastern and we got married in Lexington, so it will be nice to see those places again.


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 3, 2010)

Supe said:


> You can't reverse it. It sets a precedent for going back to any other game, looking at a replay, and saying "see, that was a bad call, I want it reversed!" You don't just arbitrarily go back and change the rules for a feel good moment.


Bollocks! The call should be reversed. The ump admitted he blew it. The game's outcome / score was unaffected by the blown call. Credit the perfect game to Galarraga, with an asterisk if need be, take the "single" from the hitter (it really wasn't in the first place) - over and done with. It affects nothing, but gives due credit to what was CLEARLY a perfectly pitched game.


----------



## ktulu (Jun 3, 2010)

Everyone knows it was a perfect game, even though I feel that the call will not be reversed. Other amazing stats from the game:

Galarraga only threw 88 pitches, 60+ for strikes, in 9 innings...that's roughly 10 per inning. As an ex-collegiate pitcher, anything less than 15 per inning is great.

The game lasted 1 hour 44 minutes...


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 3, 2010)

ktulu said:


> The game lasted 1 hour 44 minutes...


if I spent big bucks on tickets, I would be pissed the game lasted less than 2 hrs, regardless if it was a "perfect" game.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 3, 2010)

If I got to see something that has only been done 20 times in 100+ years, I'd gladly spend the money.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jun 3, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> If I got to see something that has only been done 20 times in 100+ years, I'd gladly spend the money.


You could always buy a Marlin's ticket from Halladay's perfect game. There were only ~3000 people in attendence and the owner is currently selling all un-sold tickets as souveniers.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jun 3, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> If I got to see something that has only been done 20 times in 100+ years, I'd gladly spend the money.


Now that is a true fan. Count me in if you create a club. lusone:



Dexman PE said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > If I got to see something that has only been done 20 times in 100+ years, I'd gladly spend the money.
> ...


Is not that anarcho-capitalism? I do not blame the owner. I will blame whoever buys a ticket.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jun 3, 2010)

Dark Knight said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > VTEnviro said:
> ...


I think there's something inherantly wrong with the Marlins profiting from being on the losing end...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 3, 2010)

Yeah, they're stealing the Pirates' business strategy!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 3, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> If I got to see something that has only been done 20 times in 100+ years, I'd gladly spend the money.


Yeah, but it's happened 2.5 times this season. It'll be like the HR record...now the pitchers are on steroids.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jun 3, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > If I got to see something that has only been done 20 times in 100+ years, I'd gladly spend the money.
> ...


It's actually happened 2.96 times (2 + 26/27)


----------



## Dexman PE (Jun 3, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> Yeah, they're stealing the Pirates' business strategy!


We can't allow anyone to steal anything from the Pirates. We already know how they handle competition on the baseball field...


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 3, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> ktulu said:
> 
> 
> > The game lasted 1 hour 44 minutes...
> ...


My wife went to a Tigers game a few years back that barely lasted 2 hrs. She was pretty disappointed - although they won.



VTEnviro said:


> If I got to see something that has only been done 20 times in 100+ years, I'd gladly spend the money.


Agreed. However, imagine getting rooked out of that by some douchebag who evidently was parted from his seeing-eye dog that evening. The guy's ump'ing tonite! Leyland has urged Detroit fans to keep it 'classy'


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 3, 2010)

[email protected] me!



> NEW YORK -- Commissioner Bud Selig won't reverse an umpire's admitted blown call that cost Armando Galarraga a perfect game.
> Selig said Thursday that Major League Baseball will look at expanded replay and umpiring, but didn't specifically address umpire Jim Joyce's botched call Wednesday night.
> 
> A baseball official familiar with the decision confirmed to The Associated Press that the call was not being reversed. The person spoke on condition of anonymity because that element was not included in Selig's statement.
> ...


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 3, 2010)

^^ Doh!!!

I was able to go to the Twins vs. Yankees game a week ago at the new Target Field. It is a really nice stadium!!!

We lost.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm gonna see if I can't take in a minor league game or two this summer. There are a couple of local teams in the general area. I don't follow the Sox so it's not worth the expense of the tickets for me.


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 4, 2010)

Luckily, for us not trying to get into Fenway or Yankee stadium, MLB tickets are actually very affordable - my tickets to Tigers (upperdeck) were only $26 per - there are cheaper seats yet. We have a minor league team in town here (farm team for Tiges). Premium box seats (most expensive seats) are a whopping $13. This is where I'll probably take the wee ones for ball games, at least till their older


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 4, 2010)

The Pats are the one local pro team I really follow. I'll hang onto my discretionary income for when they go on sale. Plus the wife is a Pats nut and this may be the last season we're in the area.


----------



## Supe (Jun 4, 2010)

EM_PS said:


> Luckily, for us not trying to get into Fenway or Yankee stadium, MLB tickets are actually very affordable - my tickets to Tigers (upperdeck) were only $26 per - there are cheaper seats yet. We have a minor league team in town here (farm team for Tiges). Premium box seats (most expensive seats) are a whopping $13. This is where I'll probably take the wee ones for ball games, at least till their older



That's dirt cheap. When I went to the Braves game, the rep paid $86/ticket.


----------

